# sam the skunk man haze x skunk 1 in 12 oz disposable cups



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

i was thinking about what i wanted to do with my freebies,due to the fact i already have my 5 strains picked out for my main grow (which will start in july ) but i decided to germ (or at least try to germ) these seeds and i'm gonna see if i can get a 1/4 or somethin from whatever of these 5 beans germ and show to be females =) i'm planning on doin some stuff & teqs.  i've learned since on here to make sure this is what i wanna do to my main plants.im gonna be growin these is coco and i will have holes on the bottoms of the cups for the water/nutes to drain.(if it were soil i could get away without the holes,but since its coco,i'll just make it so they can drain.im gonna be veggin under a flourescent (only for a month or so)...then when its time to flower,ill have my 2 600 watt hps on and my main plants will still be small and i'll just leave them in with them for 12 hours a day..and when they need their 12 hours of darkness,ill put em in a dark closet (making sure theres no light leaks) this should be a fun lil experiment:hubba:   one things for sure though,if these things start stealin light from my main plants..there outta there!!  plain and simple.i'll put em under another light.so anyways,here we go.we'll see how long these seeds take to germ.i've heard of some people havin problems getting these beans to germ. ive got em in between 3 napkins,on a paper plate inside a ziplock,which is inside a plastic tupperware bowl on top of my monitor so..time will tell.i'm expecting 2-3 days (hopefully)


----------



## Melissa (Jun 4, 2008)

*looking forward to seeing how it goes pulling up a seat on this one :48:eace:*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

feel free hun *passes melissa the blunt*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

ok, so i soaked the coco disk in some water (with ionic at 1/2 strength)
i took each cup and put holes in them,then i put 2 bottle caps in 5 cups,and put the 5 cups with holes inside each of them,so each one with coco could drain.i'm just gonna be usin a 4 ft flour. For veg.i'll use ionic grow and superthrive,when its time to flower i'll just use ionic bloom,boost,and carbo load =) well see what happen.im not expectin much,but anythings better than nothin.i really also wanna see whats up with this strain.i've had some good haze outta new york b-4 and skunk 1,i mean...thats a legendary strain so i'm sure it'll be some goods. i guess it all depends if i can get the darn beans germinated =) peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

been germin for 24 hours and i have 1 thats already poppin its tap root out.so the other ones prolly wont be too much longer.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice Aurora.

I got them as well , but I'm trying to keep my grow on the short side (both height and flowering time), so I may wait till next round for them.
I can't wait to see your progress and how they turn out. Looks like your stuff is in order.
I will watch this one. Good luck getting ladies, and take care.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 5, 2008)

I have those beans, too, but haven't tried them. Have you considered coco Hempy Buckets?  Also, do you treat them like a haze and switch at 2 wks veg?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

lol,this is just me messin around,i got 50 to do up startin next month i just didnt know what to do with these beans so i decided to do this.i kinda copied  the 2 oz shot glass grow.im just gonna experiment with these.like the fim teq,the lst teq,just a bunch of stuff ive learned from the hours and hours a day of being on this forum.if  i get 1 1/4,i get a1/4,if i get an oz,i get an oz.lol,i'd never use a dizie cup to grow a plant that i actally wanted to get some weight from. and as for the coco.i got these coco disks free from my friend so i decided to use em.i already have the ionic and ill spend 50 bucks on the other nutes.this is more less an experiment.if i like the strain,it'll get a spot in one of my up coming grows.i heard the haze plant takes a while to flower so i'll prolly just veg for 3-5 weeks,then i'll start flowerin.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey sounds good! I'm thinking about using a pringles can to grow a plant and flower it. Experimenting is always good for the community. It shows people what they could expect in certain situations.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hay bro, found your thread.. LOL... Anyways heres a few tips, No nutrients what so ever for the first 10-14 days. By thin you will see a slight lightness of green on your leaves, thats when you know when... And when you start your nutrients start small like 1/4 dose for a couple waterings thin on to 1/2 thin on to full while watching your plants for any sign of neut burn... Also with the plan on placing them under your 600 with the others for flowering, you might not be able to do so becouse of the hight of the plant.. It all depends, i would just find a separate place and put it with your 400... But, good luck bro... Cant wait for the pics...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

came to the ol thread huh =) yea,ill figure it out,they definitly arent gonna be gettin any vip treatment once my other plants start.i'll prolly end up usin that 400 for em in my other bedroom.this one bean's shoot is growin like crazy dude.i can tell just in 2 hours where its came outta the seed more.this bean is beggin to get planted..prolly end up doin it tomorrow or somethin.as for the nutes.yea dude i wont be feeding it any ionic for the first week or so.i just wanted to soak the coco so it would have some kinda nutrients in it.it wasnt much..like a 1/2 teaspoon to a gallon a water.i dont even have my ph meter yet so im not regulatin that either.but then again,my first couple grows years back i didnt know about ph,i just fed em water with miracle grow and they were green as can be. i almost wasnt even gonna throw a journal up for these but i seen i couldnt find one anywhere so since seedboutiques givin em out,i figured people would wanna see the strain in action.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice, sounds like a game plan.. Alright the GF is begging me to come to bed... L8r bro.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Hey sounds good! I'm thinking about using a pringles can to grow a plant and flower it. Experimenting is always good for the community. It shows people what they could expect in certain situations.


 
yea i totally agree.a pringles can would be pretty cool,if your talkin about the full size containers,that would actually be better than the cups im usin since they're deeper.lol good idea dude =) i've seen people grow in alot of different things,but i defintily never seen one of them bein used.i like it =) peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

hey what up everybody.i was out and about today and decided to get one of them plastic little 2 tray greenhouse with the peat pellets ($4 at home depot)i'll grow em til there an inch or so in the peat.then they'll go directly into the coco.i'll take the little nettings off.I'm 40 1/2 hours into germination and i have 1 just about ready to put in the peat moss pellet.2 others that are just startin to peek through the seed,and two others that are still solid with nobody peeking out yet. (well see though) anyways,just thaught i'd throw a lil update on the ol' journal   -Peace-


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 6, 2008)

copy-cat  

lol... kewl, mang.

here's a better pic of the 2oz shotglass grow.

...ya gotta be a little crazy to have fun when yer grow'n :hubba:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 6, 2008)

Sweet pic, you really are crazy bro!!!! O, and hay AI-Dad don't use the humidity dome, it will only cause stretch. Humidity domes are only needed when rooting clones... What are you going to veg them under? Get your 400 working yet?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

lol,they prolly wont get that 400 watt til i flower em,ill veg em under my 4 ft flourescent.my others when i start em will be started from the mh from the jump,but these arent gettin that much tlc,they'll be aight.i'll only leave em under the dome till they barely break through the peat,then i'll take em out and either put em directly under the flourescent,or i'll put em in the coco and get that outta the way.i'll judge that by how good they look.time will tell =) -later


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

P.S. im gonna be supercropping ,topping,and fiming these plants.if the ones im not supercroppin start stretchin,theyre gettin supercropped =-) anybody in here ever even grew this strain from this breeder yet?i couldnt find a grow journal of it.if so,lets hear about your grow.thanks


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

i have 3 of the 5 seeds sprouted and in the the peat..the other 2 seeds are germinating,just a little slower.they are peekin through though.
1 of the 3  i have under the light have came out of the peat and is losing its shell. expecting the other 2 to be doin the same thing within the next few days.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

ok,now all three have sprouted through the peat =) the other two seeds are between the paper towel but i'm not sure if theyre gonna germ all the way or not,i can see the root tip peekin out the end of each seed,but its not growing/comin out anymore whatsoever so i'll just leave em be,let time take its course ya know. theyre in desperate need of some green mojo people =)


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah!!!! Getting exciting hu?? I was thinking, I don't think you'll be able to top or FIM or LST on your next grow because you don't have enough room to bush out on them.. If you went with a smaller number of plants you probably could...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 9, 2008)

Update: i have 3 beautiful 1/2 inch babies sprouted.the other 2 seeds didnt serve their purpose.one didnt germ at all and one germinated,but the tap root never came out of the shell,the tap root just developed inside the seed and it was white so i decided i didnt wanna mess with it so yea,3/5.
These babies are nice though.green and healthy as can be..ive always waited for three sets of leaves to form before topping. 


*message to Timmy*
wassup bro?The dude i got it from said he topped his plants once.what i'd do is i'd do some of em and then others i wouldnt.(like whichever strain/strains R growing the tallest the quickest,would be the one to get supercropped.)i wouldnt go crazy with it though.thats why im gonna do up these skunk x haze plants and lst one of em,FIMin one,and supercropping the other one.i'll figure em out.i thinks its all about learnin the strain and then just trainin em.i've grew 20 plants is a small walk in closeti think each plants had 1/2 square feet of grow room but i still got an oz-2 ozs off each plant..set up the way it comes out of the box,each pot has 1 square feet.that should be enough.even on this igs system,im not expectin 4 ozs off each plant,but when you take 40 and multiply it by 1 1/2 or 2oz..thats more than enough smoke for me.  i'd pay  almost $20,000 for 60 ozs of good dank up here. ($325 x 60=$19,500 )  anyways,my fingers are tired of typin =)  -peace


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds good bro.. Its all about the experience which only comes from trying and trying again...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 9, 2008)

*agreez*  hey timmy,i just finished my framin for my stand thats gonna hold my 8 or 10 that i'll be dippin.i decided to make the whole thing with 2x4's,its 3'12 feet long and two ft wilde with room for two trays.its pretty friggin sturdy dude.it can hold me,and im 190lbs so it should be good to go.havent figured out which way i wanna do it yet...i need to get a dAMN camra then you'll see what this is.i have it set up right at the end of my system.so with this and the system,i should have a canopy of at least 4ftx9ft.so each 600 watt will be lighting a  4ftx4 1/2ft area.how many lumens would that be per sq ft? anyways,bout to toke and get ready for work.-peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

update:all three are an inch tall and looking perfect.theyre all forming their second set of leaves.i've been havin to dunk the peat in water once a day.Its dryin out pretty quickly.probably by the weekend i'll have them in the coco and i'll start feedin em very light doses of superthrive.(not alot at all,like half of 1/4 teaspoon per gallon,if that.)they will start gettin the ionic a week after starting the superthrive.it will also be introduced to the plants slowly.some people believe in waiting 2 weeks b-4 using any nutes but this is the way i've done it for yrs.never had a problem.so basically,as anything with growing,...do what you know works.everybody has their own tricks of the trade.-peace


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 11, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> so each 600 watt will be lighting a  4ftx4 1/2ft area.how many lumens would that be per sq ft?


 It would be about 5300 lumens per Sq foot.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 11, 2008)

5000 per square foot is what you're shooting for so it sounds like you got it covered. Any new pics? Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

man,i wish i could get my wives camra workin.i'd have a few things for the diy forum.im gonna be gettin one here soon.i'm just spendin all my extra cash on supplys for my "main event" i'll have to go see how much a new charger will be for our digital.once we get that,i'll show you guys my grow room and whatnot.its really not much yet,just my igs,my new homemade system that'll hold my 10 plants that i'll be dunking.i have these babies sittin on the system with a 4ft flourescent hoverin over em for now.im just waiting to be stimulated from our taxpayers $..once i get my rebate check,ill get everything crackin. =)   -peace


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice, thats where my check went.... Its really nice of the gov to buy us stuff to grow pot... Thanks uncle Sam...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

lol,i agree.i wish they could stimulate me enough so where i could pay for my grow supplys and my bills..but the grow supplys will have to do =)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

(update)
well so everything is going/growing perfect so far.the babies have their 2nd set of actual leafs  growing.i must say,these plants are growing pretty quick.so far,im very impressed with mr sam the skunk man's genetics..time will tell though,its still early.havent sexed em yet.=)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 14, 2008)

update:i put the fan on low last night b-4 work and when i checked em this mornin the plant closest to the fan did appear to like the fan yet so i raised the flourescent a lil (not much though,im tryin to avoid the stretching) can anybody tell me  how far i should have the (4 ft shop)flourescent without the fan being on? (i've never had a problem running a ran on them at this point.my fan was on low and barely  blowing on the plant.i'll probably let them get a little bigger b-4 exposing em to the fan.as long as they can hold their weight, they'll be ok.anyways,the bulbs are 3 inches away from the tops of the plants. is this ok without a fan or should i adjust the light up farther? Thanks my Friends-peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

update
all is well around here.the seedlings are aroun 1 1/2-1 1/3 in.
theyre starting to slow down a little.im thinking about goin to get my ballast for my 400 watt hps checked(it for some reason isnt working) and if its good,im just gonna buy a new bulb and i'll throw these babies under that.hopefully it'll get these babies growin a lil faster.im hopin for only 3 more weeks of veg..then i'll flip the light to 12/12
anyways,not much more to say bout em..theyre still small so im still in the boring stage of the grow.-peace


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 15, 2008)

hey man... take a look outside... look at how the wind blows plants around naturally... it's STRONG.

get a good breeze on the girls... it's not going to hurt them... they will  compensate... having strong circulation of air is the biggest deterent for mold/mildew... as well as providing the best environment for the plant to grow in...

just my thinking... you don't wanna listen to my advice???... I don't care... I do my own sheet and it works just fine for me....

the secret of growing dope well is to listen to what EVERYONE has to say... and modifying what u r doing to suite your conditions and environment... it's all trial and error, my friend... what works for some, may not work for you... every plant is different, as well as the environment that iit is grown in.....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

*GREEN MOJO!!!!!!*


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hay bro with a florecent you dont really need a fan on them, Its just there to help with the strengthinng up process, and you can have your lights within a 1/2" from the plants.. I keep mine as low as my chain will let me go with out touching the leaves.



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> can anybody tell me  how far i should have the (4 ft shop)flourescent without the fan being on? (i've never had a problem running a ran on them at this point.my fan was on low and barely  blowing on the plant.i'll probably let them get a little bigger b-4 exposing em to the fan.as long as they can hold their weight, they'll be ok.anyways,the bulbs are 3 inches away from the tops of the plants. is this ok without a fan or should i adjust the light up farther? Thanks my Friends-peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

"you don't wanna listen to my advice???... I don't care... I do my own sheet and it works just fine for me...."

 lol,wow you are crazy....i have the fan goin..its just on low and not blowing on them as hard as it was.they should be aight,i have my 3rd set of leaves comin in..it seems like every 2 or 3 days i have a new set of leaves formin..Timmy,what do ya think about me fimin...do it when i have around 5 sets of leaves right? (around 5 or 6 inches?)-peace


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 16, 2008)

sounds like you got it under control, get that camera fixed so we can have a look.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

lol,im too busy buyin supplys,,i'll have pics up b-4 you know it..this is just my b.s. grow..my "main event" will be my main 08 grow.this is just me gettin my teqs and whatnot down.gettin back into the swing of things ya know


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Rule of thumb says wait till you have had 3 sets of alternating nodes.. But i like to wait till after its 2nd or 3rd week of vegging. The reason is that the plant usually determines its sex around the 2nd and 3rd week of growth. And i try not to stress the plant before that mark. I don't like boys/hermies.... But thats just what i do. But thing is you need to wait a week before throwing into flower to give her time to regenerate. So if your looking to flower earlier than a month into veg than i would FIM whenever it has its 3rd alternating node... Good Luck bro.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

yea,i think im gonna give em a few more weeks..fim em..then let em grow for a week or so..then to 12/12 they go.i hope at least one of the 3 are female.*fingers crossed*


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well just make sure you treat them right the first few weeks...
No temps above 85
Don't let them dry out, and just give plain 5.8ph water for the first 2 weeks thin a small dose of nutrients...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

i just got my new computer (or at least a computer alot newer than my last one =)  *no more waitin 10 minutes to change websites* its so nice...best of all,it was free.

Update: all three of my babies are growing alright.theyre getting their 3rd and 4th set of leaves in and the round leaves at the bottom(forgot the name of em) are dying off.yesterday i threw a 42 watt cfl into the mix to hopefully speed things up a lil.the fan is running on low.my leaves have been drooping down a lil within the last day or 2.(i've watered em every other day)..ill have to check the plant problems threads and see whats causin the drooping leaves.but overall all is well,waiting for these sets of leaves to finish developing so i can get ready to FIM,and supercrop.i'll keep you guys updated on any new progress-thanks for checkin out the journal-peace


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 21, 2008)

ostpicsworthless: 

Yoyo homie!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

lol,ive been put on hold by the makers of the camra.im havin  to order the charger for the camra from the manufacture..im tryin bro =)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

these plants are like 3'' tall and theyre just developing their 4th set of leaves.i had a problem with the ph in my water so i decided to use store boughten distilled water for now on.i dont know if it the coco or what but these things donot like gettin watered alot.their leaves have been drooping on me for like a week or so now.they are small but they are already developing a skunky smell,probably quicker than any bagseed plants i've grown.usually i wouldnt smell the plants til they got like 8 or 9 inches.but anyways,time will tell.im gonna fim em after i have a cuple more sets of leave develope..then ill give em a week..after that,i'll put em under a hps and go ahead and flip to 12/12 and introduce my bloom nutes....not much else to add,just wanted to throw a lil update up of em.ill have pics up as soon as possible-peace my friends


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 28, 2008)

update: all three plants were supercropped for the first time this mornin.the stems were just too hard for me to do it w/ my fingers so i carefully did it with some plyers just til i heard the "mush"


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice, just be carefull bro.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 30, 2008)

(update) all three have came back better than b-4.they loved it.i see new growth,on every single node.what a good teq.(thanks again toa)i will be FIMin a coupole of the three next,probaby within a week or so


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 3, 2008)

im not sure if anybodys followin my boring journal or not,but the my babes are not 3 1/2 inches tall with 6 sets of leaves.ill fim em and then by the time they come back from that,i should have my lights and whatnot,so i'm basically just playin the waiting game 4 now.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 3, 2008)

Howdy AID, im followin it, just dont have any worthy comments   on the fan thing, the plant closest to my fan gets the pee blown out of it...and it pretty much stays the same as the others healthwise, cept the stem is a little thicker, and 1 or 2 of the big fans get a little wind distorted but they dont actually dry out or die...if that helps ya any.  sorry about your cam prob, ill be standin by with the rest for pictures


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 3, 2008)

lol,well its good to know somebodys followin along =) (Thanks Bro) its still kinda boring in the grow,not much to talk about and not much to picture yet.i do like that super cropping teq alot though.it made these plants leaves and stem almost double in size.i cant stress enough how much i recommend doing this indoors.my nodes on these things are so tight,im lovin it.no stretch what so ever. but anyways,hope to have pics up soon.im still waitin for my charger for the digital  camra.-peace,and thanks again my friend lyfr for postin a comment.i hope to beable to have some fat buds to dedicate to the people that have helped me along the way in here by the end of november-peace


----------



## lyfr (Jul 3, 2008)

i love supercropping too, so much that every time i go out to smoke cig/other i walk around my yard doin it to all the plants.  there is even this little experimental weed (the bad kind!) in the corner of my yard ive been testing all the techniques on.. SC, LST, topping, stepping( this is where i step on it till its flattened to the ground, not 4 MJ!..maybe)and the little bugger just comes back stronger.  maybe i think if i train it enough it will become MJ!  wow,im stoned...i did have someth/ oh yeah, ive found in the two journals ive done  that it may be a little slow getting started, but you'll have a big crowd at the finish line.:hubba:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 3, 2008)

right..it helps to have pics and a plant/plants that are flowering,or near the end of flowering.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

today was a special day for these hopefull ladies they got their 7th set of leaves FIMed today (if i did it right FIMed,if not then topped) i left 20% of the growth.well see what happens.i'll hopefully have this cord for this camra by the end of week. *fingers crossed* -peace


----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 9, 2008)

that is so cool cant wait to see pics


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

YO YO Brother! What Ha Pin ing... Sucks about the camera. Maybe you could draw us a picture.... LOL


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

"you can draw us a picture"

:rofl: :smoke1: :48: I'll be right on that.
if it doesnt come tomorrow i might just go get a cheap regular ol digital camra so i can show you guys my plants and what my room looks like.

 As far us these skunk haze plants go,they'll be gettin their light schedule changed to 12/12 once my lights/nutes arrive off the ups truck.i'll just pull them outta the grow room,and put em in my basement when its their time to sleep.i dont know if i like usin this coco though,i think i might like growin in a dirt a lil more than handfeedin them in this stuff.i'd say this stuff would be better for an organic grower.i dont like how even if my water is at a ph of 6-6.3,they still show a lil yellowing.my nutes are still  only at 1/2 strength due to the fact this strain is so nute shy.(or at least for me thats what im experiencing) i think my plants i've grown in soil have grown alot faster than these are growin.i cant wait to get growin in some rockwool.i think thats why its so true that everybody has their own teqs they like.for example,you see me sayin in this thread that i dont care for growin in coco,but the next thread  read could be about a person that absolutly loves it.its just all about findin that one way that works and then just master it...or at least try to. =)


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey man, sounds like this is going to be good. Can't wait for the new pics, Id love to see your FIM tops in early growth, they truely look amazing the way you can watch it morph into a whole new branch and cola tops LOL. GREEN MOJO BROTHER and keep it cool.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2008)

okay friend..those sound like they are off to a good start...TBG, or King will be along shortly to give the serious mojo..But 4 now heres some GREEN MOJO to help them along..keep us posted and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

yea dude,they go through their spurts,one day i'll feel like they arent doing anything,then next day,ill see new growth.seems like when theyre growin,THEYRE GROWIN when theyre no,theyre not.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

i see a couple leaves forimin where i FIMed em...slowly but surely


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 13, 2008)

2 of the three hopefull ladies have leaves forming where i FIMed em,should beable to have more news for you on them within a week.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 20, 2008)

all 3 of my hopefull ladies are doing  as good as ever under one of my 600 watt hps right now.all the leaves are gettiing bigger and the growth along the whole main stalk is starting to grow.each plant has 12 tops an all. (sorry about my cam situation..still waiting on my charger.so everythings goin great,im up at 3am just sittin here blazin on one last blunt b-4 i pass out.

Besides the fact that i have to send one of my ballasts back for a replacement due to the fact i pulled it out of the box and plastic and plugged the power and socket plug in and  it wouldnt work.(but the socket would work with my other ballast)so ill be calling them on it monday,I read on their site that they usually just send one out along with a return sticker,and I'll just send em' back this one I have now...but other than that.Today was a good day-peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 20, 2008)

These hopefull female oriented plants  are now one month, and a week old today (38 days) i just measured and all three are between 7 1/4-7 1/2 inches tall.up to this point have been under 4ft flours,starting last night,they will now be under a 600 watt hps for 18 hours a day,then in complete undisturbed darkness for 6 hours.now that i have them under the hps,when i look at the leaves,it looks like there crystals throughout the leavesi dont know if these are trichomes already or if it just has something to do with them being a haze cross breed or what,but theyre beautiful.once my recipe for success kits arrives ,ill start them on the flowering process and put them in my basement for 12 hours of complete darkness every 24 hours 
a.k.a. "12/12" a.k.a. "showtime"


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice and sounds good, also that crystaly stuff you see is just hair from the leaves. 
Good luck bro.

And i demand freaking photos, maybe time to hit up the pawn shop. I see cameras for $5...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 23, 2008)

lol,yea dude,i found out why i didnt get that power cord for the cam yet.they had the wrong address for me.i was so pissed.but i talked my mom into letting me borrow her digital camra (that she doesnt even know how to use)
so i should have some pics up soon.i might have to go out to my brothers house to upload em.ive just been so busy lately tryin to get this grow room set up.im havin a hell of  time keepin my temps between 80-85 with just one 600 watt hps..let alone 2.i have to send one of my ballasts i bought back,due to the fact it wouldnt work when i pulled it outta the box.im worried im gonna have a electical bill outta this world,since im gonna have to run these lights,fans,plus a window air conditioner ...but at the same time,i got all this money invested so i cant turn back now.im just really confused right now bro.(how the heck do they charge 160 dollars for a fan?! thats str8 up nonsense)
i need to smoke the fattest swisher ever right about now =) anyways,im tryin to get some pics up for you guys.i think you guys might beable to give me more tips if i show you what im workin with.i think shes gonna drop the cam off sometime today hopefully,but i think the wire i need to get it on the comp. is at my brothers.-peace


----------



## andy52 (Jul 23, 2008)

sounds good,can't wait to follow the rest of your grow.you sure sound like you know whats happening.i looked at your stup on the site you listed.think i might try that out.always wanted to go hydro,just kinda scared of it.guess i'd have to go with bagseed for the first time.hate to mess up some good stuff.keep it up and lookin good.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

update: all is well,and for once,instead of explaining them to you,i have pics.
check out my grow room and more pics @ www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28979

its such a nice day out today,that i decided to let them get some sun.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jul 24, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD AID!!! Is it the Tahi Haze X'S Skunk??? Did you get them from www.dope-seeds.com My dads got some of thoes along with the Columbian Red Haze we have out side. They are monsters. Cant weight to see how the haze x's skunk comes out. Wanna see what we are infor. Heres some GREEN MOJO for them ladies. Keep up the excellent work brutha!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

whats goin on man? These are actually skunk 1 x haze (cant remember if their tahi haze or not) theyre actually some freeby seeds i got with my seedboutique order. thanks for checkin me out,i hope to have the lights flipped on these within the next week or 2. -peace


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 25, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> whats goin on man? These are actually skunk 1 x haze (cant remember if their tahi haze or not) theyre actually some freeby seeds i got with my seedboutique order. thanks for checkin me out,i hope to have the lights flipped on these within the next week or 2. -peace


  I got some, too. They are Orig.Haze x Skunk#1. I got one female of 3 seeds and stuck it in 12/12 at 2 wks. As it began to stretch I put some wire fence behind it and am tying the main stem horizontally while the branches go up. Mine was a slow starter but is now growing quickly.
  Germ: 06.15
  12/12: 07.01


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Jul 27, 2008)

Need some more pics!  I'm putting some new ones up tomorrow.  Good luck!  Let's hope we beat the odds and get all girls!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 27, 2008)

here ya go my friends,they'll meet their first 12 hours of darkenss tonight.if it looks like my ph is off,it probably is,since having a problem with my store boughten r.o. water,ive since  been using store boughten bottle of distlilled water (i have a champ ph meter,but it needs calibrated) so i havent tested  the water with anything besides ph strips) ill be getting my ph up and down within the next couple weeks,along with a calibration kit,this is when i'll finally start monitoring ph.anyways,here they are,i hope to have them sexed within the next week or 2.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 30, 2008)

UPDATE:  Today i decided to transplant my three plants into 1 gallon pots.when i pulled them out of their cups,they looked quite root bound so i didnt want to stress them out anymore.They got their first 12 hours of complete darkness last night.i hope they reveal their sex to me within the next week or so.i will have them under one of my 600 watt hps grow lights from here on out.Here are some pics i just took.i also included a pic of 1 of my ballasts that i put on a milk crate to avoid the fire hazard of having it on the carpet.anyways,here ya go my friends.-peace


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 30, 2008)

i got 20 of those skunkmans haze/skunk#1
and 20 thai x haze/skunk#1 they look like full sativas i cant wait to see what it produces hes suposed to be the creator of skunk#1 so it should be an awsome mix but i bet it takes a long time to mature bet the'll get huge prob should go 12/12 from the start i had some cherry malawi's that went 
16 weeks+ i went 12/12 from the start and ended up with 5-6 ft. plants
were they freebies from gypsy i heard they were old stock and dont germ well just curious cause they are expensive strains


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 31, 2008)

whats up bro,yea,these are the freebies i got when i ordered a pack of jock horror and aurora indica beans from the boutique.i got 4 of the 5 beans to germ,but the 4th seed didnt sprout.i felt they were growing very slow,until about 2 weeks ago,theyve really started to take off.theyre still only 10 inches though. ive supercropped them twice though so theyd probably be taller if i hadnt done that.Theyre also starting to get that skunky scent to them.ill probably have to make my (dl toker style) carbon scrubbers for my grow room within the next week or 2.anyways,stay tuned in.I'll try to update with pics as much as possible.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 31, 2008)

Dude I'm so excited for your new grow man! Can't wait untill it's taken off.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks alot my friend,i cant wait til i have this system full of plants.it should be a fun adventure.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 7, 2008)

i got one!!! well,as long as she doesnt hermie on me.the other 2 havent revealed their sex yet.i learned that i need to invest in a timer with a battery backup.my power was out from 11pm-7am (luckly i keep my lights off from 9pm-9am) so that wasnt  the problem,what was the problem was the fact i woke up at noon and when i went up to check on them..my light was off.i forgot that when the powers out,the timer is not still keeping track of time.so yea,the light was suppose to come on at 9am,but i didnt get to it til noon.but it was just funny that the night i dont have power,this girl decided to shoot some pistols out for me. i would have pics up but my  mom took her camra back.ill have to get it back so you guys/gals can see.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 7, 2008)

i cant wait to see the results of your grow i want to see what im holding:hubba:
to see if its worth all the work


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 7, 2008)

lol,yea,im also wondering how long the flowering process is gonna be.im hopin for  the 12 weeks,but im a patient person so if they need 16,then theyll get 16.i must say though,so far..i have no complaints.everythings went as planned so far (thank god) but..time shall tell =) i was just happy to see some pistols.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 7, 2008)

they definetly look sativa dominant:hubba:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 7, 2008)

oh yea,definitly


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Sounds good so far Minus root bound & Ph issues... Looking good buddie.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hay bro i am back!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Hay bro i am back!


 
YOU'VE BEEN MISSED BUDDIE


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 9, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Hay bro i am back!


 
whats goin on bro? lovin this recipe for success,good lookin out on puttin me up on this stuff.how you been though bro? whats goin on with the case dude? -peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 9, 2008)

UPDATE:  well,i dont know if its the fact Sam The Skunkman has quality genetics or i just got very lucky but im proud to announce that im the new owner of three beautiful ladies.theyre all 24 inches today and 2 of the 3 have white pistols popping out everywhere,and the other has 2 sets of hairs so far.
(the 2 showing the most hairs are the one that got topped and the one i FIMed.the other one will hope fully start popping them out everywhere soon.i was so geeked when i went in there and discovered all these pistols.i fed them some recipe for success at full strength today.i still havent tested the water for its ph level.im just buying distilled water from kroger and mixing my nutes to it.my plants are all staying green and healthy as ever.
(although my meter will be coming in along with my rockwool for my main event grow.) well,wish me luck.as long as i dont stress them out and i keep them happy from here on out,i shouldnt see one set of balls (seed sacks) on these ladies. i thaught i was gonna definitly see a male pop up though.my temp in my room when my one 600 watt hps is on is 90 degrees.i still need to go get my window ac and get my heat situation under control.i guess that proves that heat doesnt  necessarily determine sex.but now that i know theyre all females,i definitly need to get my ac hooked up a.s.a.p.
anyways,theres the update.thanks for following along.ill have pics posted as soon as i can.This journal should start to get very interesting.i.m.o. (in my opinion) the flowering process is the most interesting phase throughout the whole grow.(besides harvest of course)  -Peace


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2008)

thats good news, congrats man. i had same problem for 2 days with my 600 couldent get it lower then 87 and couldent hook up my window ac cause it exceeded amp so i run a heavy duty power cord to the other room to split em circuts up.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 9, 2008)

yea,thats a very good idea.Thanks for the tip. i only have one of my 600 watt hps on them right now though,its getting up to the high 80's with only 1 of them on,i cant even imagine how hot itll be once i get 2.i think im gonna switch out the batwings for aircooled hoods though.but since theyre all females.they must be a little happy.but..thanks for stoppin by.i appreciate your presence.-peace


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 9, 2008)

Still nothing bro... And im just bin chillin at home since i cant drive... I love Vics... MMmmmm. LOL. But yeah bro, nice to see pics for a change.... Just stick to it. Ill catch up on your grow here in a day or so when i can stop and read.. L8r!


			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> whats goin on bro? lovin this recipe for success,good lookin out on puttin me up on this stuff.how you been though bro? whats goin on with the case dude? -peace


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats on the girl.. Time to toke in success..!1


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 9, 2008)

all females bro.im just keepin my fingers crossed that they dont hermie on me.i like this strain alot so far though.its goin good man.pm me when you get around,we can catrch up n things.i got a few ?'s for ya anyways,get at me dude-peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 14, 2008)

these ladies are now 32 inches and im wondoering how much taller theyre gonna get.(they were 10 inches 2 weeks ago.) but theyre startin to fill up with pistols and preflowers.i can already tell its gonna be a long flowering process though.its gonna be alot of days searching for any sign of hermying.i dont think ill ever grow a sativa indoors ever again.or at least not where im at right now.maybe once i move and get a room with more head room.anyways,theres an update,ill try to get some pics up as soon as i can get the cam back from my mom.-peace


----------



## andy52 (Aug 14, 2008)

cool grow dude,all looks good.i am about to throw a few more into flower myself.they are luscious plants.my 1 girl just started showing trichs on the leaves.gettin closer.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

i havent been on the forum lately but i figured i'd throw up an update..
theyve all stopped getting taller..now theyre pretty much just filling in with pistols.thanks to my fan taking a crap on me,my temps have been in the upper 
80's.i was thinking i'd definitly end up seeing a herm by now but knock on wood,have yet to find a seed pod.theyre taking a very long time to start budding.i definitly wouldnt grow this strain indoors ever again.theyre a nice strain but they just take a very long time.i've never had plants take this long to form buds.all n all though,theyre doing good.between the 3 of them,theyre taking in about a gallon of water every 2-3 days.so anyways,theres an update.theres not too much happening.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 26, 2008)

Where are the pics bro????


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

ill call my mom right now and ask her to bring the cam over tomorrow.i've just been so dang busy lately,im going through the whole divorse and custody thing right now so with all the paper work that comes along with it,ive kinda had to spend alot of my extra time on that.(i hate the dang court system even more after seeing how little rights males have in this system) its kinda sad..i watch my kids more than my wife,i pay for their food,clothes,diapers..you name it..and still i somehow have to let her claim them both on her taxes and i have to pay like 70 a month..aint that some **!!
i definitly see why theres so many dudes out there that arent trying to settle down.i dont think ill get into another marriage for a very long time after all this.and on top of all this b.s. i just found out 2 wks ago that i have colon cancer. I think the best thing that happened to me this month was these three plants showing pistols. anyways,ill try to get some pics up tomorrow bro.-peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

pic 1 is how much head room i have above my reflector..obviously 
not much    im hopin theyre done stretching but time will tell. anyways,there they are.what do ya think?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

p.s.
these plants are getting the recipe for success at full strength now


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweet pines buddy.lol


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 29, 2008)

Dam bro, just stick in there. Time heals everything.


			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> ill call my mom right now and ask her to bring the cam over tomorrow.i've just been so dang busy lately,im going through the whole divorse and custody thing right now so with all the paper work that comes along with it,ive kinda had to spend alot of my extra time on that.(i hate the dang court system even more after seeing how little rights males have in this system) its kinda sad..i watch my kids more than my wife,i pay for their food,clothes,diapers..you name it..and still i somehow have to let her claim them both on her taxes and i have to pay like 70 a month..aint that some **!!
> i definitly see why theres so many dudes out there that arent trying to settle down.i dont think ill get into another marriage for a very long time after all this.and on top of all this b.s. i just found out 2 wks ago that i have colon cancer. I think the best thing that happened to me this month was these three plants showing pistols. anyways,ill try to get some pics up tomorrow bro.-peace


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 29, 2008)

They look very stretched. What have they bin under? Your going to need some bamboo sticks to saport them once the buds start packing on.


			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> pic 1 is how much head room i have above my reflector..obviously
> not much    im hopin theyre done stretching but time will tell. anyways,there they are.what do ya think?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 29, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> pic 1 is how much head room i have above my reflector..obviously
> not much  im hopin theyre done stretching but time will tell. anyways,there they are.what do ya think?


 
They need more light.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm thinking about just goin ahead and germinating my aurora indica and jock horror beans tonight.i decided im gonna do these two strains (possibly all the strains) in these Coco Disks I'm using.the sooner i get them goin,the sooner i can be blazin on it.im gonna veg them under the 4 ft flours  as i did with these skunk x haze plants.anyways,off to toke.-peace

 P.S.
This Blunts to you


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 30, 2008)

Theyre under one of my 600 watt Hps  lights that i got from hydrowholesale.my temps have been crazy high in there but somehow i've managed to not find a herm yet.i was told at icmag that this strain is a stretcher and it takes its time with flowering.i already got the sticks if they end up getting too much weight on them.i havent really pointed the fan at the plants enough to make them sway like that.. all of my fresh air has been either right by the plants or above the tops.theyre slowly starting to fill up the stretched branches.this strains just a very slow strain. anyways,nice to see your still around bro.whats goin on with you?
hey i had a ? for you,which  product in the recipe did you go over the recommended dose with?Its pretty fun mixing up all these different nutes after being a str8 ionic bloom,ionic boost,and ph down kinda guy.thanks for lettin me know about this kit dude.anyways,reply back-Peace



			
				Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> They look very stretched. What have they bin under? Your going to need some bamboo sticks to saport them once the buds start packing on.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 30, 2008)

i tryed to get some pics of their flowering progress.this cam kinda sux..but here they are anyways.these were taken earlier today.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

ok,i felt like takin some pics so here ya go.not much has changed since the last pics but then again..i see em everyday so its kinda hard for me to notice any change. theyre flowering amazingly slow.honestly,if you have these seeds and dont have patience,you minds as well give them to a friend or wait and grow them outdoors. i threw a pic of my head room on here,if these stretch anymore,i may find myself having to do some tying down.anyways,here ya go


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 5, 2008)

slowly but surely


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 7, 2008)

rather then telling you how theyre doin..i'll show you... also,heres a pic of my lil d.i.y. intake,i didnt put a damper on it yet,but it has got my temps from mid 90's at times to a steady 84 degrees.im sure the colder the temps get outdoors,ill have to have damper and the fan on a timer but its on for 24 hours for now.definitly worth the time i spent on putting it in.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 7, 2008)

p.s.
heres the pics.i was havin troubles posting them at the time so i posted them in this thread i made for my "diy intake" 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31136


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 10, 2008)

hey dad :wave:

im getting excited for ya, i love coco and 5 plants vegged for a month and slapped under 2 - 6 hundards'..... that will yeild a lil more than a 1/4 my friend!  LOL.

i think you will be over flowing with buds dad ! Heres summor' *GREEN KARMA *for those ladies....


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey bud,thanks for stoppin through the journal.its a pleasure to have you here. i hope to get at least an oz from each plant,if i can get at least that,i'll be a happy camper.these skunk x haze plants are starting to really swell up.i notice the buds fillin in more and more everyday.its amazing how much havin them temp around the low 80's effects the rate of flowering.anyways,im so geeked for this harvest man.i just got a 10/10 germ ratio out of my pack of jock horrow beans so i now have,these 3,5 aurora indica seedlings,and i just put the 10 germinate jock seeds in the peat so i hope to see them tomorrow or friday.anyways,thanks again for stoppin by,i have alot of respect for you and your knowledge about this hobby we all love.-peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

ill try to get some pics up of these ladies tomorrow,but theyre now all between 62 and 64 inches tall right now.buds forming everywhere.theyre beautiful.ill show you them tomorrow.-peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 18, 2008)

progress is being made.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 18, 2008)

Only ten more weeks to go.lol


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 18, 2008)

lol,unfortunatly


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 18, 2008)

patience is a virtue. I am sure you will be rewarded in the end. I am not a sativa guy, I usually smoke at night after the kids have gone to bed. I like to unwind and sit on the couch, so indica smoke is right up my alley.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 18, 2008)

now see,i dont care if the smoke is indica or sativa,i just hate how long it takes for sativas to finish up.ill definitly never grow a sativa strain indoors again


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ummm let me go back in my notes and see...... Cant really find it. I know i used a lot of the sugar daddy. I fed it to her in every watering even mixed it with water when i just gave her water.... She loved it!



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> Theyre under one of my 600 watt Hps  lights that i got from hydrowholesale.my temps have been crazy high in there but somehow i've managed to not find a herm yet.i was told at icmag that this strain is a stretcher and it takes its time with flowering.i already got the sticks if they end up getting too much weight on them.i havent really pointed the fan at the plants enough to make them sway like that.. all of my fresh air has been either right by the plants or above the tops.theyre slowly starting to fill up the stretched branches.this strains just a very slow strain. anyways,nice to see your still around bro.whats goin on with you?
> hey i had a ? for you,which  product in the recipe did you go over the recommended dose with?Its pretty fun mixing up all these different nutes after being a str8 ionic bloom,ionic boost,and ph down kinda guy.thanks for lettin me know about this kit dude.anyways,reply back-Peace


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 24, 2008)

The plants are looking healthy.... I wana see new pics... How tall re they? And how far along?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 27, 2008)

ill have to get a pic up when the light comes on but theyve been flowering since around the 10th-12th of August. i have 5 A.I.'s,and 9 Jock Horror  in veg right now also. slowly but surely gettin this Main Event goin.i got my first electric bill with just one of the 600 watt hps 12 hours,it only raised my bill like 15-20 dollars.im runnin both of them right now.i'm doin an 18/6 with the babies though.i havent been up to too much lately though,just movin on with life without the ex wife,but i went out on my first date (with a different women) in 8 years,it felt so good to be around a women without all the drama and attitude problem,i had one of the best nights in my life last night =) anyways,im sorry to hear about what happened to your area in the hurricane,my best friend just lost all he had in an apartment fire.lost everything besides his ride,stuff he had in his truck and the boxers he had on,fire starter around 6am.luckly everybody survived but everybody loss everything from the fire and the water damage. i dont think theres anything worst (besides dying or getting busted ) then losing everything you have.anyways,ill get them pics up a.s.a.p. but good to see you're still around bro.-Peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 28, 2008)

Here They Are,anybody Wanna Try To Guess How Much Longer They Have???


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yummy, looks like another month or so... You get your microscope yet?


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks good. I got ten of these as freebies myself, I won't bother with these indoor, but I may wait to see what your smoke report is to decide if I'll even bother outdoor. If they come out nice, I may mix then with another strain to try to shorten them up.

Probably won't be done till the end of october, if I had to guess...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Oct 6, 2008)

havent been on in a week or so but i dont have much of an update,my trichs are getting thicker but the buds arent really much more dense then they were in the pic above.this is a great strain for growing indoors as far as scent goes,but the height is kinda an issue.anyways,just figured i'd stop through my journal to let you all know everythings goin good.i've just been busy with a new g/f so i dont give my garden as much attention as i did b-4,but everythings under control,now that the temps outdoors have came down,im not facing a heat problem at all anymore.my rooms stayin at 79-82 during the day and  72-75 at night.so anyways,thanks for stoppin by to see whats goin on w/ me.i miss not being able to get online as much.-peace


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds good bro, good luck with the new Girl.. Hope she's not crazy...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 20, 2008)

"Its beginning to look alot like Christmas..."


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*I'm saying, 6 weeks more. I'm right eh?

Lol. Nice grow man, about to check up on your other one. Buds are lookin' dank and can't wait for them to swell/ mature! GL and have fun!*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 23, 2008)

nice bro, so a haze x skunk #1 huh, i do belive that is the super sliver haze right? well i am growing a cople of them my self. from what i read it has takin most indoor growers upwards of 10-12 weeks to flower the haze but it is all well worth it cuz it is some bomb chronic brother. gl nice grow man, can't wate till my little babys are that size!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Oct 23, 2008)

Horrible News:
  Well i almost went to prison for a long time yesterday.my wife was dropping off the kids and got in a fight with my new "Girlfriend" so my ex called the cops and i had these skunk x haze plants upstairs and my a.i. and jock horror downstairs.i managed to throw my bong out the back door b-4 they got here but after they were already here,i realized i had a pack of zig zags and an empty baggie on my table that was next to the chair the officer sat my wife down in to talk about what had happened.i thaught when i realised they were there i figured i was screwed,but somehow,for some reason,the cops didnt say anything,it was as if they didnt even notice it,or didnt want to waste time filling out the paperwork for it. i figured they'd see it and definitly begin searching. (thank God)Anyways,to make a long story short,they wanted me to let them walk my wife through the apartment to let her get all her stuff but i said shed have to come back later to get it.thank god they made her leave.they tryed for about 5 mins for me to let her do it right that minute but i knew if i had agreed with it that they would have found my garden downstairs and/or my growroom upstairs.so anyways,after they left,i spent the rest of yesterday tearing down my growroom and i ended up taking my growlights to my moms (for storage) until i get this crazy *beep*  outta my life.i just thank God for being here and able to type this message,rather then another "busted" thread. im gonna go ahead and delay my plans until i get in my new place..Damn women and Drama!!! so anyways,ill get everything back up and going within the next couple months but i would never grow indoors if i knew i wasnt safe to.the consequences are far too harsh/serious.but hopefully we can get med marijuana passed this year and ill just get a med card and be legal.i just dont understand why im not seeing any comercials supporting prop 1 (our med marijuana prop) its like they dont even mention it on tv,but its front page news in the paper.if you live in a state with a med marijuana prop on the ballat,make sure you get out and vote.this is the only way we'll ever grow without having to worry about prison/fines. i love this website and i'm definitly not going anywhere,im just gonna lay low for a couple months. -Peace and Love- and  thanks for all the help/entertainment you've all supported me with.
--- A.I.D.---


----------



## msge (Oct 23, 2008)

dude sorry to hear that, They were looking really good 

peace and green mojo


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Wow man, what a bummer! I feel ya , jeeze woman. Thank god there are SOME cool police officers. I'm very happy that we still have you with us and the best of luck to you in your situation. Hittin' one for you now. :bong1: :bong1:

p.s. where are the girls now?*


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 23, 2008)

Firing up the pipe for you A.I.D. Good choice, you can rest knowing you will grow again


----------



## Alastair (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Aurora,.
thanks for the nice and useful idea shared here,.
I appreciate it,.


----------



## stemjosh (Aug 19, 2011)

You do realize this thread is from 2008 dont you?????


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi this is aurora_indicas_dad..Well I decided to return to check on my thread/journal from years ago.I'm still growing,although I did take a few years off.I'm now growing chemdog,chem berry Tahoe,Kandy kush,lemon og,quarkel,death diesel,new York deathstar, and og 18.I'm running cutting edge solutions,terpinator,and floralicous in pro mix under 2600 watts of hps in bud and a 600 watt my in veg. Is anybody even still around that was here when this journal was originally started in 2008?


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 25, 2014)

Gman_517 said:


> Hi this is aurora_indicas_dad..Well I decided to return to check on my thread/journal from years ago.I'm still growing,although I did take a few years off.I'm now growing chemdog,chem berry Tahoe,Kandy kush,lemon og,quarkel,death diesel,new York deathstar, and og 18.I'm running cutting edge solutions,terpinator,and floralicous in pro mix under 2600 watts of hps in bud and a 600 watt my in veg. Is anybody even still around that was here when this journal was originally started in 2008?




Welcome back, I was tripping out on the revival of this dead thread, seeing how it's the second time. That's a nice lil line up you got growing, I am sitting on some Hurkle as well. I'm sure you'll find a few old faces come popping in, after the holidaze.


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 25, 2014)

Yea I have one plant of quarkel.gonna make it a mother if it ends up being female


----------

